# Any Electrical Enginners Out There?



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

OK... Now you know the tyre inflators that you plug in to the 12V outlet of your car? I really need one that runs off the mains for use in the garage, but nobody seems to make one. Now I could buy a proper compressor for less than Â£100 from Machine Mart but that's overkill, too expensive, too bulky and just a tad noisy so I thought I'd get some sort of 12V DC supply and power the inflator I've already got from that. I seem to recall many years ago that things like Scalextric and train sets were powered in this way and figured that if I could get a suitable transformer and a nice little project box from Maplins I would be home and dry.

I discussed this with a knowledgeable type at work and at this point he fell about laughing....

Any (serious or constructive) thoughts, anyone? The old knees are getting a bit painful and the foot pump will soon have to be retired.

Rob


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

One solution would be a 12v battery in the garage coupled to a smart 12v charger. The battery would run the inflator and the charger would replenish the battery. The battery acts as a buffer so that the charger would not be overloaded.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

You can get an 240v - 12v invertor/tranformer.

Ive got a 240v invertor with a female 12v socket on the end.

I use it to charge sat nav et in the office.

Wouldnt recommend them for constant use, but I can get them through the wholesalers for about Â£20!

Also, you can get the jump start kit, they normally have a 12v socket on the side, and some come with an inflator too.

They are pretty cheap and you can get them notmally from Lidl/Aldi on there offer days!?

As long as you keep it plugged in when in use, should be OK!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Uncle Alex has a solution :yes: A reasonable condition 12v battery plus "smart" charger will keep evrything tickety-boo for "instant" use, and nice and quiet for non-constant use like as your not doing 50 tyres a day. 

I think these inflators are greedy little bludgers as far as power requirements are concerned, and a 240/12vDC converter would be struggling long term. They have a small motor/compressor in them, and that usually means a hefty (for their size) power draw. If you use a car battery as Alex says, it buffers that requirement, and the battery will re-charge after use nicely and quietly.

A "smart" charger will cut itself on and off as the battery voltage falls and rises, preventing overcharging. :lookaround:

Don't mess with mains if you don't know what's what :assassin: :angel: :shocking:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

The actual use will be once or twice a week to pump up the tyres on my bike... They tend to lose pressure from 42psi down to 28 or so over a week. I thought that both wheels were punctured but the tyre place says it's an old bike and the wheels probably have imperfections and not a perfect seal on the rims.

I've already got an optimate which I use over the winter to keep the bikes battery on charge so a car battery could be a solution. The 'jump starter' looks promising, too, but I wonder how much they cost....

Any other thoughts, anyone?

Rob


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

The smart chargers Mel refers to are periodically on sale at Lidl.

It looks very similar to the one sold by Eurocarparts for about Â£35, but the Lidl one is less than half of that price.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Track Pump instead of Foot Pump?

About 20 quid and gets my tyres up to 50 psi in about 5 pumps...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You could try a small 12 V battery from Maplin, looks like a motorbike battery, should have enough grunt in it, but then you would need to charge it i guess....

Or an inverter if cheap enough.......does not have to be special as only driving a motor and no electronics.

Thought this was a three phase question, was getting excited....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

KrispyDK said:


> Track Pump instead of Foot Pump?
> 
> About 20 quid and gets my tyres up to 50 psi in about 5 pumps...


I use a good quality track pump too, bike tyres, my canoe and air beds, no problem.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

MarkF said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Track Pump instead of Foot Pump?
> ...


When I say bike... I mean the Honda Blackbird - think it might take a bit more than 5 pumps to get 42 PSI into these tyres!!










Rob


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

You might want to take the wheels to a local tyre shop and get them to reseal the wheels. Providing the wheels aren't too bad that should stop the leaks.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > KrispyDK said:
> ...


Need to beef up a little, I use mine on my scooter, motorbike and Carolyn's car too.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


And not forgetting:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You should be able to locate an Asian made mains powered mini compressor for less than 1/2 the price you mentioned. For what you want it for, it would be perfect, they have a small motor, compressor and 2 or 3 gallon tank, complete with easy carry handle.

Here's a pic.










Later,

William


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> You should be able to locate an Asian made mains powered mini compressor for less than 1/2 the price you mentioned. For what you want it for, it would be perfect, they have a small motor, compressor and 2 or 3 gallon tank, complete with easy carry handle.
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> ...


That would be absolutely ideal, unfortunately not available in the UK. I will have to keep looking but they seem to start around GBP 80 which is a bit salty...

Rob


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to locate an Asian made mains powered mini compressor for less than 1/2 the price you mentioned. For what you want it for, it would be perfect, they have a small motor, compressor and 2 or 3 gallon tank, complete with easy carry handle.
> ...


That's too bad. You can't swing a cat without hitting one, over here in NA. Every hardware and automotive chain sells them, $99, often on sale for $59 - $69.

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Â£49 for a compressor, probably less on the bay......don't be fooled thinking the mains comps are noisier than the 12v versions, I have two high quality 12v tyre compressors and compared to my mains airbrush compressoer the 12v versions sound like wailing banshees

http://www.airbrush-pro.co.uk/index1.html


----------

